# Interview with Art in Aquarium World Journal



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

In May-June issue Aquarium World Journal devoted 4 pages to an interview with Art.










Art talked about how APC has been developed, how he values planted tanks, his interesting history about selling ADA products in US, the importance of the contests and the future of the field. The interview is both informative and enjoying and contains many messages to the aquarists at all levels. The interview article included the pictures of the winners in IALC as well.





































I would like to thank first Art, and the winners of IALC, Norbert, PJ Magnin, and Stan for their kind acceptance to take part in the article.

In the same issue there is also Carlos' translated article on the golden ratio (the original is in our Library). Since the resolution of the original pictures in the article were not enough we used Justin's 3 famous pics to focus on.




































So, I also thank Carlos and Justin for their contribution.

In the next issue Justin will be talking about himself and his aquariums.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It would be really nice to be able to get an english version of this magazine. I would be very interesting reading Art's article.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very cool! I even see some of the APC avatars in there.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

To bad its not in english. Still very cool. I just noticed the avatars.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

For many years the Turkish aquarists have had great difficulty following the magazines in English due to the language and the access. Now a Turkish magazine is available for them and it is really interesting to hear some English speaking members may want the Turkish magazine in English.  

Thank you all for your interest. I hope in the mean time aquarium magazines give more space to the planted tanks and we have more magazines about the planted tanks.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

fgencoz said:


> Now a Turkish magazine is available for them and it is really interesting to hear some English speaking members may want the Turkish magazine in English.


Heh, thats just too cool. Very well done Faruk.


----------

